# New member, new set-up.



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi everyone.

First ever post on here after a long time lurking.

Thought I'd share my most recent upgrade path.

Before upgrade: sage barista express.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

During upgrade: + niche zero


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Upgrade complete: + lelit Bianca


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Also got a bunch of other bits and bobs like OCD distribution tool, Felicita arc scales, Fellow Monty cup and an Espresso Gear milk jug (white of course to match the niche, also why I opted for the white monty)


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to a deep rabbit hole in light sandy ground!


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Haha thanks.

I've also got a Flair signature espresso maker and Flair grinder on order, should be arriving Monday so I guess I'll update then.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome, nice set up! The wooden accents on the Bianca look good.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

What a beauty the bianca is!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Same set up as me , enjoy


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely! Welcome


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Here's today's new additions, the travel kit:


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

That Bianca looks gorgeous, sorely wondering why i didnt buy one of those instead of what i have, and cant really show any love, a Marax.

Sigh ....


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

skylark said:


> That Bianca looks gorgeous, sorely wondering why i didnt buy one of those instead of what i have, and cant really show any love, a Marax.
> 
> Sigh ....


 Thanks, I love it. it's definitely a work of art.

What's wrong with the marax? They seem to get a lot of love on here as far as a can tell.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I can't get along with the Marax. I'm a leisurely paced coffee lover and the Mara seems to want to go at speed. Pulling a couple of lattes doesn't go well, maybe I"m taking just too much time between shots but that's how I like it. On a couple if occasions while steaming the pump gas briefly activated and the steam just drops away killing the milk. Just my technique I suppose but a dB wouldn't cause any problems. So ... I just bought wrongly I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

skylark said:


> I can't get along with the Marax. I'm a leisurely paced coffee lover and the Mara seems to want to go at speed. Pulling a couple of lattes doesn't go well, maybe I"m taking just too much time between shots but that's how I like it. On a couple if occasions while steaming the pump gas briefly activated and the steam just drops away killing the milk. Just my technique I suppose but a dB wouldn't cause any problems. So ... I just bought wrongly I guess.


 What is the issues you are having , that it doesn't have enough steam power ? It's not quite clear what your feedback or advice is here .


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

skylark said:


> Just my technique I suppose but a dB wouldn't cause any problems. So ... I just bought wrongly I guess.


 If this is how you feel - why don't you sell the Mara and get a Bianca? Your machine is almost new, hugely popular and you will hardly lose anything. I love my Mara, but if you don't and feel you could do better - then just take the small loss and go for it. I felt the same as you - that I bought wrongly - right after getting a new Silvia V6 and changing my mind about getting a PID for it. I sold it after 8 months of ownership for a small loss, got the Mara and am much happier.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Ahh, that sucks.

I went for a dB so I could steam and pull a shot at the same time, but that never goes well for me. I guess I'm a bit too "leisurely" also.

I did spiral out of control a bit when choosing and decided I needed every new feature I saw. I went for the Bianca because it seemed to have as many features as possible for a comparatively good price.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Sucks that you feel that way I should clarify.

Not that the machine sucks.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Doram said:


> If this is how you feel - why don't you sell the Mara and get a Bianca? Your machine is almost new, hugely popular and you will hardly lose anything. I love my Mara, but if you don't and feel you could do better - then just take the small loss and go for it. I felt the same as you - that I bought wrongly - right after getting a new Silvia V6 and changing my mind about getting a PID for it. I sold it after 8 months of ownership for a small loss, got the Mara and am much happier.


 I may just do that fairly soon.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Very nice, I love seeing everyone's new set ups. Makes me feel like I'm spending money lol


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Andyz said:


> Very nice, I love seeing everyone's new set ups. Makes me feel like I'm spending money lol


 Well it definitely felt like I was spending money when I bought it all.

Hopefully I'm all set for a little while now though 😜

...... although there always seems to be something else I "need".


----------



## mem9542 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bobbrown said:


> View attachment 45392


 Goals 😍 seeing posts like this makes me wanna splash the cash 😂😂


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Bobbrown said:


> Upgrade complete: + lelit Bianca
> 
> View attachment 45391


 Congratulations!! I'm on the same path, have had a BE for the last year, got a Niche on order for December and saving up for the Bianca. Which do you think made the biggest difference ? What was the step up from BE grinder to Niche and then what was it like going from BE + Niche to Bianca?

Eddie


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

EddieT said:


> Congratulations!! I'm on the same path, have had a BE for the last year, got a Niche on order for December and saving up for the Bianca. Which do you think made the biggest difference ? What was the step up from BE grinder to Niche and then what was it like going from BE + Niche to Bianca?
> 
> Eddie


 Honestly I planned on sticking with just the niche and the BE for a while, I hadn't even decided when or what I was going to upgrade to, figured I'd stick with it for a year or so to save up and have a look around. However before the niche had even arrived I had signed up for a stock notification with Bella Barista for the Bianca (just out of interest of course).

And then the Bianca arrived only shortly after the Niche.

Personally I didn't notice the huge difference everyone talks about when upgrading the grinder with the BE, but I would add that a didn't give it enough of a chance (and my palate is definitely a lot less refined than a lot of people on here, I'd say I'm an enthusiast, not a connoisseur.)

Moving from the BE to the Bianca on the other hand, they are very different beasts. Work flow, pulling shots, steaming milk, maintenance, in general just a very different experience and, for me, more enjoyable. I prefer the coffee from the Bianca for sure, my wife however does not, so I guess it's all subjective.

I don't regret the upgrade at all! Given that the Niche alone cost about as much as the BE, I still think it was all worth the money, some people (my wife included) probably wouldn't agree though.

If you do go down this route I doubt you'll regret it either.

Good luck!


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Bobbrown said:


> Honestly I planned on sticking with just the niche and the BE for a while, I hadn't even decided when or what I was going to upgrade to, figured I'd stick with it for a year or so to save up and have a look around. However before the niche had even arrived I had signed up for a stock notification with Bella Barista for the Bianca (just out of interest of course).
> 
> And then the Bianca arrived only shortly after the Niche.
> 
> ...


 Ha, best laid plans. I also plan on sticking with the BE and Niche for a while. If it were up to me I'd also get a Bianca tomorrow, but wife and kids aren't always compatible with doing whatever you want!

ill be very interested to see if I notice any difference in the cup. I'm looking forward to the ease of one grinder for espresso and brew and switching between. I'm also hoping the Niche will be more consistent shot to shot, although I guess I'll find out if the inconsistency is also down to the BE.

It's surprising your wife prefers the coffee from the BE. Maybe just thinks it's not worth the extra £2,300 which is fair 😂

it's all a journey isn't it and I enjoy the equipment research almost as much as coffee!!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Doram said:


> If this is how you feel - why don't you sell the Mara and get a Bianca? Your machine is almost new, hugely popular and you will hardly lose anything. I love my Mara, but if you don't and feel you could do better - then just take the small loss and go for it. I felt the same as you - that I bought wrongly - right after getting a new Silvia V6 and changing my mind about getting a PID for it. I sold it after 8 months of ownership for a small loss, got the Mara and am much happier.


I understand you perfectly, I bought my Silvia V6 3 weeks ago and I am already selling it and going for the Pro. I may lose 100€ but this is the price of my indecision, at least I can go forward







.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

